# let's squat in oakland



## bikegeek666 (Aug 10, 2012)

so in september i'm giving my roommates 30 days' notice that i'll be moving out. looking for a room in october and since i have unemployment i'm ok with paying rent, at least as okay as i've ever been. but if i could squat, i'd love it. 

i don't know as many squatters in oakland as i used to, though i still know a few, but i don't totally feel okay looking to live with people who've done the work of setting up a squat already. it's been a long time since i've squatted anywhere, but i'm definitely down to do it. so i'm just wondering if anyone here wants, or could get me in touch with people who'd want to, squat a building here. 

there's probably a lot to talk about regarding what kind of people we are/want to be around and what sort of use the building has, but those are conversations for later. right now i'm just asking about interest.


----------



## ByronMc (Aug 14, 2012)

I am,,but am still on the east coast. Have tools & truck,etc !


----------



## bikegeek666 (Aug 14, 2012)

rad, too bad yr out there.

i'm starting to think that looking for people to squat with on the internet is a silly idea, ha ha.


----------



## ByronMc (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm here now,but my mind is due west !


----------



## ByronMc (Aug 15, 2012)

As for open messages,well it has to begin somewhere,what happens,no one has to know!


----------



## billyriot (Sep 5, 2012)

I live out in Vallejo, looking to squat the Oakland area, only my girl isn't too fond of me squatting "so far away". I'll be looking into it the next couple weeks though. Only I don't know anyone out in Oakland, and I've only been there a handful of times.


----------



## eske silver (Sep 6, 2012)

I dunno where everyone went...
Pretty much since OO and since Hell went bust, everyone has scattered.
Or have they... ?
I'll look around.

Check out West O.
Lots of chill little houses.
My favorite neighborhood 
Also, just West of Temescal will usually have some decent situations.
I'll be back up there toward the end of the year.
I'm down to put in some man-power and know-how.


----------



## ByronMc (Sep 7, 2012)

Karl,keep in touch


----------



## eske silver (Sep 11, 2012)

ByronMc said:


> Karl,keep in touch


Of course!


----------



## ByronMc (Sep 12, 2012)

Good !


----------

